# Temporary Net Fencing



## rjordan393 (Dec 11, 2010)

This Spring, I am having my backyard fixed up with new vinyl fencing and laying down new sod. I would like to cordon off an area along one side of the fence for my two dogs to use as their bathroom. I am hoping they will get the idea and use it permenantly after about 6 weeks. I am thinking of using some form of netting material and a couple of 4 by 4's to support it, to contain the dogs. It will be a temporary arrangement until the dogs are trained. Now does anyone know where I can purchase netting material that will do the job?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I did something very similar, the only thing was that my temp. fence that I put up was to keep children and puppies from jumping/falling off a 4ft drop off. I got my plastic fence and metal stakes from my local Tractor Supply store (D&B). Not sure where you located....

I used zip ties to attach the fence to the posts.


----------



## Hank and Lucy (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the same thing as above to close off a garden. I have two Boxers who at the time were about 3-4 months. They destroyed it in a couple days and dug up the garden like it was no big deal at all. You might want to look into the wire fencing but I'm not sure what kind of dogs you have.


----------



## rjordan393 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you,
But already there has been a change in plans. I will install something permenant


----------

